# Replacing aquarium top frame?



## CallMeJoe

I have a 55 gallon tank with a broken top center brace. I repaired it with an aluminum strap spanning front to back, shaped to the brace, RTVd to front and back surfaces, and super glued to the existing brace. While this seems to be holding OK, I can't help but think it would be better to replace the top frame with a new one. ThatFishPlace sells a replacement top frame, and I wanted to find out if anyone here had ever replaced such a thing and had advice on how to proceed.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, it's not too tricky, but just a bit of work.
What you have to do is take a razor blade and remove the top bead of sealer around the top frame if it has one. The slice up between the frame & the glass all around, inside and outside. It'll take some doing, but eventually you can cut the top frame free. Once it's gone, scrape off all the old sealer remaining ( which was holding the frame to the glass ) and run a new big bead along the top edge of the glass. When you put the new frame into place, this new sealer will spread out from being smooshed by the glass.

Turn the tank upside-down. This puts the weight of it on the new frame. Mash down on it to make sure the new frame is fully square on the glass all the way. If some sealer starts to ooze out from the sides, wipe it away now while you have the chance.

Stack some heavy books or something on the top of the tank ( which is actually the bottom since the tank is upside-down ) and leave it to dry for a couple of days. After that your tank should be as good as new.

Frankly, if your current repair is working fine, you might just want to stick with it if the aluminum isn't posing a problem.


----------



## CallMeJoe

So: run a very thin blade all the way around the rim inside and out, work off the old frame, clean off ALL the old sealant, then apply a fresh bead inside the new frame and seat it on. Not too difficult, but definitely not a one evening project, especially with relocating my fish during the job.
Thanks for the prompt reply. Whenever I decide to try it, I'll post my report.


----------



## Osiris

BTW I wouldn't go with thatfishplace, they would be a 3rd party. I would go to All-Glass direct, they can ship it out to you, they are very cheap, costs more to ship it then does the actual frame. If you need AGA's number LMK


----------



## CallMeJoe

It's a perfecto tank, ThatFishPlace has the frame for <$20 US.


----------



## Osiris

ah, hmm not sure if they own perfecto or not, All-glass owns another aquarium building company as well i believe.

Yea frames were cheap think my last 55g top costs around $9 or so.


----------



## BV77

I found that the only way to get the old top off is to cut as much as possible with razor knife, and then pry and break little pieces off by hand. Do not use a screw driver etc...as they can chip the edges of the glass and cause a weak spot and a place for a crack to begin.


----------



## tanked001

MalawianPro said:


> BTW I wouldn't go with thatfishplace, they would be a 3rd party. I would go to All-Glass direct, they can ship it out to you, they are very cheap, costs more to ship it then does the actual frame. If you need AGA's number LMK



Recently I built a prop tank using 55gal frames (made it only 12" tall) work out well... but my question is did you ever purchase anything directly from allglass?? I tried to get those frames from them but they always directed me to a LFS... and they all wanted well over $20 for each one. I had no other logical choice but to with thatfishplace.... I plan to build another prop tank and a few more fuges so any info on how to buy them directly from AGA would be greatly appreciated. 

Ty


----------

